# Modern Day AV Receivers have changed



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I am in the market for a quality AV Receiver. My Yamaha RX-V863 blew up due to a too stiff upgraded power wire that pulled out the IEC socket out of an outboard B&K amp and the terminal on the back of the socket made contact with the chassis and must have sent power through the RCAs into the receiver. This whole issue reared its head because I bought a new 65" LG UHD 4k TV.

It looks like newer AV receivers of most brands have WiFi and bluetooth which are nice, but the amplifier sections are much weaker. The ratings are misleading. For example, they list them as 7 channels and 100 watts/ch, but when you look at the specs it is 100 watts/ch with 2 channels driven. If you look at test reviews, that power drops to 30-35watts/ch at 7 channels driven. That is a big difference. 

So I am looking for recommendations on newer AV receivers or older pre-owned AV receivers. I really don't want to spend more than I have to especially after buying a new TV and stand. I was looking at refurbished Yamahas and Marantz on accessoriesforless.com in the $400 - 800 range. I have read good things about the the Anthem receivers. Their receivers still make good power over all channels and are said to have good sound. I do prefer to have at least 4 or 5 HDMI connections. In a receiver, is 4k pass through/upscalling really that important or will 1080p be just as good?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Old Skewl said:


> I am in the market for a quality AV Receiver. My Yamaha RX-V863 blew up due to a too stiff upgraded power wire that pulled out the IEC socket out of an outboard B&K amp and the terminal on the back of the socket made contact with the chassis and must have sent power through the RCAs into the receiver. This whole issue reared its head because I bought a new 65" LG UHD 4k TV.
> 
> It looks like newer AV receivers of most brands have WiFi and bluetooth which are nice, but the amplifier sections are much weaker. The ratings are misleading. For example, they list them as 7 channels and 100 watts/ch, but when you look at the specs it is 100 watts/ch with 2 channels driven. If you look at test reviews, that power drops to 30-35watts/ch at 7 channels driven. That is a big difference.
> 
> So I am looking for recommendations on newer AV receivers or older pre-owned AV receivers. I really don't want to spend more than I have to especially after buying a new TV and stand. I was looking at refurbished Yamahas and Marantz on accessoriesforless.com in the $400 - 800 range. I have read good things about the the Anthem receivers. Their receivers still make good power over all channels and are said to have good sound. I do prefer to have at least 4 or 5 HDMI connections. In a receiver, is 4k pass through/upscalling really that important or will 1080p be just as good?


i bought an A4L refurbed yamaha a few years ago...i went for the AMAHA RX-A3040..but i never use any of the bells and whistles. It has enough power to drive my surround speakers, but if i had a bigger theater style room i would want a lot more power. I replaced a marantz, but if i was buying a new one today i would go back to marantz, i think they have more balls and look better.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

From what I have read, Denon bought Marantz and they share many components. Some say they have a warmer sound, which may be nice for music, but not sure about the dynamics of HT. I have been happy with my last 2 Yamahas(first one was an RX-V870 destroyed by a lightening strike). But I fear I will be disappointed running on 1/3 of the power. I find myself looking at the RX-A2050 and 3050 for the extra power, but don’t need 9 channels.


----------



## e_in_TN (Jul 18, 2011)

I have installed them all and always go with the Denon units. Denon and Marantz are same thing now just pay 200-300 more for Marantz models. If you can find a good deal on the AVR-X models they have the most install flexibility. Also if looking for more power with a lot of speakers you can bi-amp with most decent receivers.

Make sure it is HDMI 2.0 with HDCP 2.2 compliance, ensures all current signals will pass to you new 4k TV


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, for the normal range of AV amps, all do have lower power ratings when all channels driven. 
And for AV amps that are running HDMIs, it will be worst as if the HDMI board fails, you may kiss the amp goodbye.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

e_in_TN said:


> Make sure it is HDMI 2.0 with HDCP 2.2 compliance, ensures all current signals will pass to you new 4k TV


This, 4K HDMI pass through is not the same as HDCP 2.2 compliance and a waste. If you want to use the receiver for HDMI switching and full surround for HT for multiple sources you need the whole enchilada.

I've been happy with Denon and will most likely be buying another one one when I finally take the OLED plunge an retire my Panny plasma.


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

Old Skewl said:


> From what I have read, Denon bought Marantz and they share many components. Some say they have a warmer sound, which may be nice for music, but not sure about the dynamics of HT. I have been happy with my last 2 Yamahas(first one was an RX-V870 destroyed by a lightening strike). But I fear I will be disappointed running on 1/3 of the power. I find myself looking at the RX-A2050 and 3050 for the extra power, but don’t need 9 channels.


if your running a powered subwoofer, that loss in power per channel in home theater modes wont really be noticed at all, unless your looking for blistering sound levels. When it comes to tv picture quality, the 4K upscaling will make a big difference on your new tv because most tv content is still 1080i or 1080p. the speakers you use can make a difference in volume depending on sensitivity also. Klipsch speakers are the ticket when low on power and want lotsa volume.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

I used to work at Magnolia and always recommended Yamahas or Marantz. If you go Yahmaha step up to aventage series for the power. The marantz do have a warmer sound than Yamaha and they handle HT work fine.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I guess I didn't think about the sub taking the power off the main channels, just like in a car system. I guess I got butt hurt when I discovered the fact that the older receiver I owned had 105 watts x 7 channels. The newer model only had 35 with 5 or 7 channels driven. ATM, I am leaning towards the Yamaha RX-A1050 or 1060. I don't need 9 channels(probably won't even use 7). I have read a lot of good things about the Anthem MRX series. But i don't want to spend that kind of money on a new one. I would have to pick up a used one on ebay.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Old Skewl said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I guess I didn't think about the sub taking the power off the main channels, just like in a car system. I guess I got butt hurt when I discovered the fact that the older receiver I owned had 105 watts x 7 channels. The newer model only had 35 with 5 or 7 channels driven. ATM, I am leaning towards the Yamaha RX-A1050 or 1060. I don't need 9 channels(probably won't even use 7). I have read a lot of good things about the Anthem MRX series. But i don't want to spend that kind of money on a new one. I would have to pick up a used one on ebay.


Nice thing about my yamaha is you can bi-amp for front speakers for a little more power. Would be nicer if you could bridge them, but i feel a little more manly knowing i have 4 channels going to my 2 front mains.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Yes there might be slight differences in SQ between a similarly priced receiver, I would be more concerned about who has the better surround sound processor and all that stuff vs most power. They all kinda suck in the power department, kinda like comparing a aftermarket radio’s power to a aftermarket amp. Lots of compromises using a receiver to power speakers and HT stuff.

Most of my local shops seem to prefer Denon and Marantz however there are numerous great brands to choose from.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Another vote for Marantz and denon.

The big reason is for oddessey, it's the best auto tune IMO. Every other company has auto tune but no where as good, not in the same league.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Ended up pulling the trigger on a Yamaha RX-A1050 from accessories4less.com. Almost talked myself into trying the Denon AVR-X3300, but I saw a few unfavorable reviews with units failing & needing repairs. The Yamahas seem to be more reliable. The 2 I have owned both failed due to no fault of the unit(Power surge from a lightening strike and the above mentioned bad socket on my B&K amp that touched the casing of the amp and must have sent power through the RCAs to the receiver.) I'll let you know what I think of it after I receive it and get it set up and tuned.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Old Skewl said:


> Ended up pulling the trigger on a Yamaha RX-A1050 from accessories4less.com. Almost talked myself into trying the Denon AVR-X3300, but I saw a few unfavorable reviews with units failing & needing repairs. The Yamahas seem to be more reliable. The 2 I have owned both failed due to no fault of the unit(Power surge from a lightening strike and the above mentioned bad socket on my B&K amp that touched the casing of the amp and must have sent power through the RCAs to the receiver.) I'll let you know what I think of it after I receive it and get it set up and tuned.


You ever finish setting this up?

I'm still running my trusty old B&K AVR507 to power everything(except my old M&K sub). I just run an HDMI switch for all of my inputs to the TV & will use either optical or XLR for audio to the B&K. Really enjoy the 150x7 amp section in the B&K though, hence never getting rid of it.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I guess I left everyone hanging. It took some time & trial and error of the connections. Had to order some higher speed hdmi cables(snake oil) to get my ARC working for 2 way signal flow from tv to receiver. In the end it doesn’t work as seemless as my old set up and doesn’t sound quite as good either. The dynamics just are not what they were. I think the 2 big factors here are not having the separate b&k amp driving the front 3 speakers and I had to downsize my center channel to fit into the new tv stand. I was using a Klipsch KLF-C7 which is a monster, but downsized to my old KG-2.2v. I do like the MusicCast feature on the new receiver. I may try to get the amp repaired and put it back in the system and see how much of a difference it makes.

Rmenergy, how well does that hdmi switch work with your system? I considered picking up and end of run B&K receiver.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Works really well once I was used to it. I can have 4(I think) inputs & 1 output but can only have a single input turned on at a time or it may switch sources on me(ie: Apple TV on, turn on DVD player & it will switch to DVD & might go back to Apple TV while watching dvd). The remote for it works as well but I just turn off a source before turning on the new source. 

Hope this poor description helps, I just finished a night shift & am about to hit the sack.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

My end game has been whatever the cheapest used Anthem receiver I can find + separate amp for LRC (I have an MRX-500 and just bought an MRX-510 to replace it). I use the Anthem as a pre/pro for the front 3 channels and I run the surrounds with the onboard amp. Used high end power amps are CHEAP and most will last for decades. I splurged a little on my amp, but I am a firm believer in buy once, buy right. Total investment is about $2k and easily on par with far more expensive separates, and much better than any modern flagship receiver I have tried. Anthem has the best room correction I have tried too. The biggest difference for me is how good it sounds with stereo music where I do my most critical listening, and the Anthem/amp combo perform on the same level as some of my very favorite but also very expensive dedicated 2 channel systems I have had the privilege of hearing. Most of my friends with Anthems came from flagship Denon, Yamaha, Marantz, etc. Once they hear Anthem, they never go back.


----------



## Mervin (Feb 5, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> My end game has been whatever the cheapest used Anthem receiver I can find + separate amp for LRC (I have an MRX-500 and just bought an MRX-510 to replace it). I use the Anthem as a pre/pro for the front 3 channels and I run the surrounds with the onboard amp. Used high end power amps are CHEAP and most will last for decades. I splurged a little on my amp, but I am a firm believer in buy once, buy right. Total investment is about $2k and easily on par with far more expensive separates, and much better than any modern flagship receiver I have tried. Anthem has the best room correction I have tried too. The biggest difference for me is how good it sounds with stereo music where I do my most critical listening, and the Anthem/amp combo perform on the same level as some of my very favorite but also very expensive dedicated 2 channel systems I have had the privilege of hearing. Most of my friends with Anthems came from flagship Denon, Yamaha, Marantz, etc. Once they hear Anthem, they never go back.


Amen!

Left the whole car audio scene and now hooked to HT
Anthem MRX510 using all on board amps to KEF Q7 (front), KEF Q6C (Center), KEF Q5 (Surrounds) & KEF HTS2001 eggs (rear surround), with 2 x HT18's in full Marty's on an EP4000

Very clean!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Architect7 said:


> My end game has been whatever the cheapest used Anthem receiver I can find + separate amp for LRC (I have an MRX-500 and just bought an MRX-510 to replace it). I use the Anthem as a pre/pro for the front 3 channels and I run the surrounds with the onboard amp. Used high end power amps are CHEAP and most will last for decades. I splurged a little on my amp, but I am a firm believer in buy once, buy right. Total investment is about $2k and easily on par with far more expensive separates, and much better than any modern flagship receiver I have tried. Anthem has the best room correction I have tried too. The biggest difference for me is how good it sounds with stereo music where I do my most critical listening, and the Anthem/amp combo perform on the same level as some of my very favorite but also very expensive dedicated 2 channel systems I have had the privilege of hearing. Most of my friends with Anthems came from flagship Denon, Yamaha, Marantz, etc. Once they hear Anthem, they never go back.


Sounds like a nice set up. I am still intrigued by the Anthem receivers. Now that the holidays are over I’m on the lookout for a replacement amp. I still have my Klipsch C7 center, which I may elevate my tv about 8-10 inches and put my center under the tv. So I am going to see if I can get my dynamics back.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I still have my Anthem AVM50v processor and Rotel RMB-1095 power amp. I don't do receivers, I prefer separates.

I've had this Rotel power amp since 2002. I got the Anthem processor when my local audio shop went out of business and was clearing everything out.

I've been eying the new Anthem AVM60 processor with Atmos for a while, just never pulled the trigger.


----------

